# [SOLVED] Vista BSOD problem - please help!



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Been around here for a while reading but I came to the point where I am going to have to post my problem as I am desperately seeking an answer.

I have 32-bit Vista running on my machine. My machine was built by myself and I loaded Vista Ultimate on it about 10 months ago. Something got in my system and I caught some nasty trojans/adware and all that fun stuff. I was able to have them all removed w/ Norton and some other Adware software. After everything was cleaned out I started getting BSOD. It mostly happens within the first 3-10 minutes of booting up in normal mode. I ran sysconfig to boot in diagnostic mode and of course safe mode is fine. The minidumps just say it is a Vista driver issue. Anyway to pinpoint a more specific problem? I will attach all of the most recent minidumps. Thanks in advance and please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( Vista Support )

have u installed any new hardware or software 

gto device manager check for flags 
start ( type in start search ) device manager view hidden device's

gto dxdiag save all info 
start ( type in start search ) dxdiag save all info 

post all the minidump files as to see what the most common file is in the dump file 
start\computer\C:\windows )minidump(

regards 

warlordfmike:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*



Hi Urgonath -

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I'll be glad to process those BSOD memory dumps for you if you would get them and collect some system reports as well. The memory dump files should be located in c:\windows\minidump\ - the dump files will be named similar to "Mini050308-01.dmp". Get them all - regardless of the number. 

There are event logs that can help during memory dump processing. They are located in: c:\windows\system32\winevt\logs. There may be a >54 of these at last count. 

A few systems reports would be good as well: * (1)* A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE;* (2)* A DXDiag report - START | type dxdiag into the Start Search box | right-click on dxdiag.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. Then save this report as a text file; *(3)* a Vista System Information report - same procedure as dxdiag, except type msinfo32.exe then SAVE it as a NFO file (don't export it).

Then zip them all up and please send me a PM for email address..


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*



warlordfmike said:


> Welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( Vista Support )
> 
> have u installed any new hardware or software
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

I didn't install any new hardware but am getting a "security processor Loader Driver" error in device manager. Its saying the service name "spldr" and that it is not present/working or not all drivers are installed. Here is a minidump or two and my dxdiag:


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/3/2008, 11:46:21
       Machine name: RICHARDHUNT-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: n/a (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2814MB RAM
          Page File: 295MB used, 5532MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled.  Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: 
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\
   Display Memory: n/a
 Dedicated Memory: n/a
    Shared Memory: n/a
     Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
          Monitor: 
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B223-7037AFC2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x0000
        Device ID: 0x0000
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Not Available
       D3D Status: Not Available
       AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Headset Earphone (USB Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{d17fd073-9b2e-4843-bf10-29530228c418}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech Attack 3
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x2
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC214
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Plantronics Headset
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x047F, 0x0CA1
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: CH PRO PEDALS USB 
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x1
Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00F2
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: CH FLIGHT SIM YOKE USB 
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00FF
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x005A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC214
| | Location: Port_#0006.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | Service: HidUsb
| | OEMData: 01 00 00 10 0B 00 00 00
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC214
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | OEMData: 01 00 00 10 0B 00 00 00
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00F2
| | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | Service: HidUsb
| | OEMData: 01 00 00 10 00 00 00 00
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00F2
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | OEMData: 01 00 00 10 00 00 00 00
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00FF
| | Location: Port_#0005.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | Service: HidUsb
| | OEMData: 03 00 80 11 0C 00 00 00
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x068E, 0x00FF
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | OEMData: 03 00 80 11 0C 00 00 00

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC517
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 05:50:28, 50792 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0193&SUBSYS_2A72107D&REV_A2\4&243D7BD0&0&0070
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 8238688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 5263360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 1830912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 7098368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 8530464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 6549504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 3420160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 1228800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 3710976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (Arabic), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 2498560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.6925 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.01.0001.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 19958 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 159769 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 7181 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 175045 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 9/12/2007 05:28:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 9/12/2007 05:28:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 9/12/2007 05:28:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 35328 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce4 HyperTransport Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005E&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: nForce4 PCI-Express Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: nForce4 PCI-Express Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: nForce4 PCI-Express Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&60
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: nForce4 PCI-Express Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005D&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005B&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&11
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 224768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 8704 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_005A&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 224768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 11/15/2007 20:51:32, 8704 bytes

     Name: Multimedia Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0059&SUBSYS_82111565&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0057&SUBSYS_25011565&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvmfdx32.sys, 1.00.0001.6574 (English), 5/3/2007 18:29:10, 1065384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\fdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.6574 (English), 5/3/2007 17:37:04, 201728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 5/1/2007 08:11:46, 37888 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0055&SUBSYS_54011565&REV_F3\3&2411E6FE&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys, 5.10.2600.0824 (English), 1/5/2007 21:59:42, 35920 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0054&SUBSYS_54011565&REV_F3\3&2411E6FE&0&38
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys, 5.10.2600.0824 (English), 1/5/2007 21:59:42, 35920 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0053&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_F2\3&2411E6FE&0&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0050&SUBSYS_34021565&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,neaudio.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Cucusoft DataExtractor 3,0x00200000,1,0,,
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
Cucusoft Transparent A,0x00200000,1,1,,
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0013.0000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.09.0000.0311
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,nevideohd.ax,4.05.0013.0000
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0003.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.05.0002.0000
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0013.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,nedvd.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.08.0000.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0013.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0013.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
ffdshow VFW decoder helper,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x06602000,2,3,,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Cucusoft Transparent,0x00200000,1,1,,
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0013.0000
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0013.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0013.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0013.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0013.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMedia.dll,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,Quicktime.dll,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0013.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0013.0000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX® 6.5.1 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
DivX® 6.5.1 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Headset Earphone (USB Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
```


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*


```
Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini042808-07.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\windows\Symbols\exe*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/downloads/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Kernel base = 0x81c00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d08ad0
Debug session time: Mon Apr 28 18:42:46.057 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:02.813
Loading Kernel Symbols
...........................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {9cd400cd, 0, 81c460fa, 0}



Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: 9cd400cd, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 81c460fa, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------




READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d275a0
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d086a0
 9cd400cd 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  7

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  9cd45cf0 -- (.trap 0xffffffff9cd45cf0)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=8d68ab17 ecx=884e1830 edx=00000000 esi=00f4f42c edi=00f4f4f8
eip=81c460fa esp=9cd45d64 ebp=9cd40061 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a:
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1       ss:0010:9cd400cd=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81c49204 to 81c57435

STACK_TEXT:  
9cd45cd8 81c49204 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x14b
9cd45cd8 81c460fa 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
9cd40061 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  471ea2f6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: 9cd400cd, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 81c460fa, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------




READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d275a0
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d086a0
 9cd400cd 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  7

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  9cd45cf0 -- (.trap 0xffffffff9cd45cf0)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=8d68ab17 ecx=884e1830 edx=00000000 esi=00f4f42c edi=00f4f4f8
eip=81c460fa esp=9cd45d64 ebp=9cd40061 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a:
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1       ss:0010:9cd400cd=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81c49204 to 81c57435

STACK_TEXT:  
9cd45cd8 81c49204 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x14b
9cd45cd8 81c460fa 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
9cd40061 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  471ea2f6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: 9cd400cd, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 81c460fa, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------




READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d275a0
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d086a0
 9cd400cd 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  7

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  9cd45cf0 -- (.trap 0xffffffff9cd45cf0)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=8d68ab17 ecx=884e1830 edx=00000000 esi=00f4f42c edi=00f4f4f8
eip=81c460fa esp=9cd45d64 ebp=9cd40061 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a:
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1       ss:0010:9cd400cd=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81c49204 to 81c57435

STACK_TEXT:  
9cd45cd8 81c49204 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x14b
9cd45cd8 81c460fa 00000000 9cd400cd 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
9cd40061 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  471ea2f6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------







Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini050208-03.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\windows\Symbols\exe*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/downloads/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Kernel base = 0x81c00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d08ad0
Debug session time: Fri May  2 18:38:59.919 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:47.680
Loading Kernel Symbols
........................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {a12d00cd, 0, 81c460fa, 0}



Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: a12d00cd, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 81c460fa, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------




READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d275a0
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d086a0
 a12d00cd 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  3

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  a12dfcf0 -- (.trap 0xffffffffa12dfcf0)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=8f0cdb17 ecx=88592008 edx=00000000 esi=00e9edb0 edi=00e9ee7c
eip=81c460fa esp=a12dfd64 ebp=a12d0061 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a:
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1       ss:0010:a12d00cd=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81c49204 to 81c57435

STACK_TEXT:  
a12dfcd8 81c49204 00000000 a12d00cd 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x14b
a12dfcd8 81c460fa 00000000 a12d00cd 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
a12d0061 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a
81c460fa f6456c01        test    byte ptr [ebp+6Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  471ea2f6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!KiFastCallEntry+12a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

ok i need the code for the sound card in the device manager so i can look it up 

are u still geting blue screen of death im just asking because its been some time 

jc will come back on and look at the minidump log as i cant 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Hi Mike, I am still getting BSOD, what code do you need for the sound card?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

my mistake gto the device manager and open the sound card and there should be 
a code there such as (code 10) or some others ones 

jc should be late to night so i cant wait to talk to him 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Hi Mike,

The code is 28. I just tried to re-enable the driver and reinstall but of course I got a BSOD. Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Hi..
Try to boot-up into SAFEMODE w/Networking - system s/b more stable.

I need dump files in files themselves - I look at much more than posted - - I need those in files, too. If you wish to post reports - good idea as others can see and comment on them as well - but please use code brackets - place

```
at the beginning and /code (with brackets) at the end of report... OK.??

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2
```


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

ok heres a link to what it means but im sure u know what it means lmao microsoft tech support

lets try this uninstall the sound card by useing device manager 
and restart and it should ask u to install it if does click cancel 
and reinstall from the driver software that u downloaded 

is the sound card enabled in ur bios i would check there just to be safe dont change anything 

regards 

warlordfmike :wave:


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

I'm working on the audio driver, but wanted to post all the dumps, etc. they are attached in this post


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Hi. . .

Hold off on that audio driver for now, please - as any installations of anything right now will, without any doubt in my mind, result in additional BSODs. The "Trusted Installer" - in charge of all program installations appears to be rather angry at something in your system - so far anyway based on the dump files that I have processed to date.

I need to take a look at the movements of files within your system along with boot-up of installed programs and correlate them with events in the Event Logs that you gave me. So, if boot-up into normal windows is not stable, boot-up into SAFEMODE w/Networking then please download these two executable files (nothing to install) to your Desktop - Deckard's System Scanner (DSS), HERE and Trend Micro's HiJackThis from HERE.. Then double-click on DSS.exe and it will ask you for location of HiJackThis - tell it - it's on your Desktop. When finished in a minute or two, a Notepad will appear with a file name of main.txt - save it as a text file. Then minimized will be another report - extra.txt - save it as a text file as well. Then attach each to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Hi!

The requested TXT files are attached  Thanks!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*



Good Morning Urgonath -

I have been through all 34 memory dumps as well as 25 of the event logs. The BSODs were caused primarily by the faultering of the Trusted Installer during the (many attempted) Windows Updates processes. In addition, the Task Schedular has been busy by scheduling jobs to run literally every second of system uptime. However, their failures can be tied directly to the problems incurred by their "boss" of sorts - the supreme user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM, who lost all of his rights and was extinguished. 

Add to this the sudden and very often appearances made by the Microsoft Windows Resource Exhaustion Resolver module radarrs.dll , who's primary job is to locate and repair damaged system files along with the System File Checker sfc  who was corrupted along the way as well and is now missing in action. They both had made appearances every few minutes since February, and have been ordering the Task Scheduler to execute jobs like chkdsk, the Vista Memory Diagnostic Tool, as well as ordering performance evaluations for all. But the problem with  radarrs.dll is that he too has become corrupted and can no longer work. Add these to over 40 other Vista system files that are in such bad shape that your last few boot-ups just missed that critical minimum level and were seconds away from being scrubbed. Then to add insult to injury, portions of the NT Registry are either damaged beyond repair or are just plain missing. 

This brief synapses leaves you with a rather * SMALL* picture of the overall health of your system.

My rather strong recommendation is that you re-format and re-install Vista post-haste. 

Thank you for providing me with all of the reports, files and event logs that I needed, as it would have been very difficult to figure this out without them in hand. I wish you good luck.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## ace1259 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*

Thanks so much for the analysis and advice!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista BSOD problem - please help!*



Hi ace1259 -

You are very welcome... Good Luck.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------

